# Benchtop Compound Table Router Drill



## skiprat (Aug 4, 2009)

A little while ago I needed to buy a 16mm chuck to make a gadget for my metal lathe. Instead of buying a chuck on it's own, I bought a complete new benchtop drill press indentical to the one I already had. The Chinese DP was only about £10 more than the cost of a half decent chuck.
The old motor became a drum sander and the rest of the pulleys etc will eventually be used on other projects.

I've had a compound table for years and is a very useful tool but It takes up space and is very heavy. 
I removed the DP base and mounted the column on a thick ali plate. Then I mounted the compound table behind it. I used the old DP bed clamp to hold an articulated arm which holds a router.
The old DP quill and chuck became an indexable rotary table.
Just by swing the drill press head around gives me several options

Here's some pics:biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Aug 4, 2009)

Steven, that is awesome! And scary at the same time.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 4, 2009)

Steven,
That is pretty cool.  I see a whole mess of applications for that baby.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks very complicated. I wish I had the ability to do cool stuff like that. I wear zippered shoes because tying them is too complicated, lol.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 4, 2009)

Add a couple of stepper motors and you'll have a really cool machine.

BTW - nice looking router - what is it and what size bits can it hold?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 4, 2009)

BRobbins629 said:


> Add a couple of stepper motors and you'll have a really cool machine.
> 
> BTW - nice looking router - what is it and what size bits can it hold?




Bruce, I've got a few full sized ( 1/2 inch ) branded routers, but this Chinese budget one is my favourite by far. It has collets to take 1/4 (6mm) and also the little Dremel sized ones. I think they are 2.5mm and 3mm. 
I came with an adjustable footplate and I think it was meant for cutting holes in drywall ( plasterboard) I love it.:biggrin: I lost the footplate ages ago, but it has a flat round 42mm collar that makes mounting it easy.

LOL, automating the x-y table DID cross my mind, but I would need to change the leadscrews as they are too sloppy for bi-directional cuts. Of course I still need to remember to wind in back a bit to take up the slack.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 4, 2009)

How many moons are there on your planet?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 4, 2009)

Charlie, we have no moons on my planet but there is a blue and brown overpopulated 'thing' that revolves around us:wink::biggrin:

We are thinking of sending a little manned rocket to pay it a visit, but will probably just end up making a movie:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: as it doesn't look that great from here.:wink:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 4, 2009)

skiprat said:


> We are thinking of sending a little manned rocket to pay it a visit, but will probably just end up making a movie:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: as it doesn't look that great from here.:wink:



Don't waste the fuel. They'd never make it past customs, anyway..
.. and if they bring toothpaste or shampoo, forget it!


----------



## THarvey (Aug 4, 2009)

My brain hurts, just looking at the pictures.  I wish I had a fraction of your ability.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 7, 2009)

That is cool, Skippy. And I just sold a compound table I had sitting around a couple of months ago.


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 7, 2009)

That's neat!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn....why didn't I think of that.................
Oh now I remember, because I wouldn't know what the hell to do with it.​


----------



## el_d (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work Skippy!

And to think , I an having a hard time trying to find a "elegant" solution to take apart a long click.....


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Dec 16, 2009)

AHA!  That's how you did that cool "Don" pen machining.  I was trying to mentally design a router table jig and marvelling at the accuracy you achieved.   Very ingenious my friend.  I am inspired.:good::good:


----------



## glycerine (Dec 17, 2009)

Skip, I'd like to hear more about the drum sander you made with the old motor, as I currently have an unused motor out in the garage.  Did you use pillow block bearings and then make your own cylinder to attach the "sandpaper" to?


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazing set up.  I wouldn't know where to begin.
I definitely feel like you guys are from a different planet.  No machining background, and the things that I make or come up with to do projects are primitive by comparison. It does however, make me think beyond the box and now I think I must take a class in machining, design, welding, etc., etc., etc.  Guess I will have to retire so I can do it.


----------



## rej19 (Dec 18, 2009)

No wonder I can't get my pens to look like yours. I don't have one of those things. Do you have the instruction manual? 

Just kidding of course! Except for the looks of my pens.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 18, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> Amazing set up. I wouldn't know where to begin.
> I definitely feel like you guys are from a different planet. No machining background, and the things that I make or come up with to do projects are primitive by comparison. It does however, make me think beyond the box and now I think I must take a class in machining, design, welding, etc., etc., etc. Guess I will have to retire so I can do it.


 
I've been wanting to do some welding myself... but looking at welder prices, that's a whole 'nother chunk of ca$h that I don't really have to blow right now!


----------

